# Problem mit Datagramconnection



## oache (26. Apr 2005)

Hallo

ich habe ein komisches Problem bei einer Midlet-Anwendung:

```
try{
Dataconnection datacon = (DatagramConnection)Connector.open("datagram://localhost:80");
String daten=null;

while(daten.equals("fertig")){
Datagram dg=datacon.newDatagram(1024);
dc.receive(dg);
daten = new String(dg.getData);
System.out.println(daten);
}
}
catch(exception e){}

System.out.println("Test");
```

Es kommen von einem Server einzelne Strings, die eingelesen werden solange bis ein String
den Wert "fertig" hat. Funktioniert auch alles, es wird in der Konsole ausgegeben.
Aber nachdem die Schleife durchlaufen ist, passiert gar nichts mehr; es wird der nachfolgende
Test-String nicht ehr ausgegeben und auch das Beenden funktioniert nicht mehr.
Hab ich bei dem Code irgendwas vergessen? 

viele grüße
oache


----------



## Grizzly (26. Apr 2005)

So aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, dass das Teil 'ne NullPointerException wirft. Erst setzt Du nämlich _daten_ auf _null_. Und anschließend rufst Du die Methode _equals(Object)_ von _daten_ auf. Würde das an Deiner Stelle bspw. mal rumdrehen. Also _"fertig".equals(daten)_.


----------



## oache (26. Apr 2005)

also das ist nicht der Fehler. Wie gesagt es werden auch alle gesendeten Strings ausgelesen.
Nur anschliessend wenn die Schleife verlassen wird, passiert nichts mehr. Beim Beenden kommt
eine OutofMemoryException. 
Fehlt hier vielleicht dass die Verbindung wieder geschlossen werden müsste??


----------

